# Anyone else going backwards?



## hairychris (Apr 16, 2013)

I've not really been getting out with my DSLR much in the past 18 months, snapped a few gigs for friends, that's about it.

On a couple of recommendations I've gone the other way completely, to a fixed focal length compact, a Ricoh GR Digital IV ( Ricoh GR Digital IV: Full Review ).

Apart from the fact that it's menus are about twice as complicated as my D90 having something that's 1) pocket sized and 2) very limiting is kind of interesting. I'm not going to get rid of the D90 as I still hope to get some sort of mojo going...

Anyone else doing this? Any thoughts? Or am I insane?


----------



## Wretched (Apr 21, 2013)

I've contemplated one of the CSCs like the Fujifilm X-E1 or Olympus OM-D over the last few months, just in an attempt to get myself shooting for personal pleasure than work... but it's not in the budget right now. Not exactly pocket size and not necessarily fixed focal length due to the fact that you can swap lenses, but mirrorless and smaller than my Canons.


----------

